# Paph. rothschildianum 'New Horizon' x 'Raptor'



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

I have around 50 roths flowering for the first time. Here are the first from this cross.


----------



## Herbert (Aug 22, 2021)

Are these late winter flowering in your climate? Here (Central Europe) they usually flower early summer.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 22, 2021)

Kiwi is in New Zealand, so opposite seasons!

Did you say 50?? Oh my lordie! It will be a spectacular sight indeed!


----------



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

Herbert said:


> Are these late winter flowering in your climate? Here (Central Europe) they usually flower early summer.


Early spring here.


----------



## emydura (Aug 22, 2021)

WOW, 50 first flowering roths. That is incredible. I look like flowering 4 (maybe 5) this season and I thought that was great.

That first one looks particularly good. Would I right in saying that is the best one of the ones you have posted? These ones seem more 'New Horizon' dominated. I am not seeing much of the colour from Raptor.

My roths will be in flower in a couple of weeks which is early Spring here. I seem to flower most of my multi's then. But Herbert is right. These Paphs should naturally flower a bit later in the year (late spring/summer). Maybe it is due to us growing them in a greenhouse.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 22, 2021)

50 Roth's sound magnificent. I would be happy in I had one flowering roth. Maybe next year. 

These are lovely!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 22, 2021)

What an impressive display! Are they all out of the same flask...or....?


----------



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

Guldal said:


> What an impressive display! Are they all out of the same flask...or....?


Yes all from the same flask.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

emydura said:


> WOW, 50 first flowering roths. That is incredible. I look like flowering 4 (maybe 5) this season and I thought that was great.
> 
> That first one looks particularly good. Would I right in saying that is the best one of the ones you have posted? These ones seem more 'New Horizon' dominated. I am not seeing much of the colour from Raptor.
> 
> My roths will be in flower in a couple of weeks which is early Spring here. I seem to flower most of my multi's then. But Herbert is right. These Paphs should naturally flower a bit later in the year (late spring/summer). Maybe it is due to us growing them in a greenhouse.


Thanks. Definitely influenced by ‘New Horizon’. 
the first one is great. Unfortunately, the photos don’t do them justice.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

To the roth experts out there, do the flowers change much as the plants get bigger. I understand that size of blooms can get bigger but what about flower stance. Will a down swept Petal always be down swept? Will a cupped dorsal always be cupped? Etc.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

kiwi said:


> To the roth experts out there, do the flowers change much as the plants get bigger. I understand that size of blooms can get bigger but what about flower stance. Will a down swept Petal always be down swept? Will a cupped dorsal always be cupped? Etc.


I have started a new thread regarding these questions


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2021)

Very nice! I have a few seedlings left from a flask but a couple more years to go.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 22, 2021)

50!!!.
Show us a few group photos. That would be a sight!
In my (limited) experience the stance stays much the same and the size increases a bit with maturity.

if you dont flower some fantastic flowers out of these crosses, all hope is lost.


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 22, 2021)

Congratulations on such a spectacular flowering, the plants all look beautifully grown! Mine from this cross still have a ways to go. 1 is clearly a stand-out, but 2 with four flowers on a first bloom is also a keeper, and 5 speaks to me as well - nice synsepal. You have a lot of great roths!


----------



## emydura (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Unfortunately, the photos don’t do them justice.



Yes, photos don't convey well the sheer size of roths. You need to see them in person to really appreciate them.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Yes all from the same flask.


How long has it been from flask to bloom?


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> How long has it been from flask to bloom?


I got them in April 2016 so 5 years


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 23, 2021)

emydura said:


> Yes, photos don't convey well the sheer size of roths. You need to see them in person to really appreciate them.


I did not appreciate this until I finally saw one in bloom at a show. Then I was sold on them. Now I have 4, which I am waiting to bloom out.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> I got them in April 2016 so 5 years


That does not seem bad at all. Nicely done!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Martin (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for sharing them with us! Hard to compare them for me on the Photos, i just like them all!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 26, 2021)

Holy cow, 50 P. rothschildianum in flower at the same time and all seem to be very, very nice (for no roth experts....maybe for experts, too).....thats really incredible. Congrats.


----------

